# Motornennstrom bei verschiedenen Netzspannungen



## olitheis (25 August 2010)

Hallo,
um mir die Projektplanung etwas zu erleichtern, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer art Umrechnung für den Motornennstrom beim Asynchronmotor.
Folgendes Beispiel:
Drehstrommotor 55kw,1450 1/min, 101.0A bei 400V/50Hz
Der Motor treibt eine Hydraulikpumpe an. Später soll die gleiche Pumpe von einem Motor am 380V/60Hz Netz angetrieben werden.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, muß dieser Motor für den gleichen Antriebsmoment eine höhere Leistung haben. Und wie sieht es dann hier mit dem Nennstrom aus?
Denke ich überhaupt in die richtige Richtung?
Mein Punkt hier ist folgender: Die 400V/50Hz Motoren werden später gegen 380V/60Hz Motore ausgetauscht und mich interessiert dann auch der spätere Nennstrom.
Danke
Oli


----------



## gravieren (25 August 2010)

olitheis schrieb:


> Drehstrommotor 55kw,1450 1/min, 101.0A bei 400V/50Hz
> 
> Der Motor treibt eine Hydraulikpumpe an.
> Später soll die gleiche Pumpe von einem Motor am 380V/60Hz Netz angetrieben werden.
> ...


Vom Grundsatz her:  (Sichtweise Motor)
Der Motor hat eine Leistung in KW, die für die Hydraulikpumpe benötigt wrid.

Du kannst verschiedene Hersteller von Motoren verwenden, der Nenn-Strom wird vermutlich anders sein. Z.b. EFF-Klasse.


Vom Grundsatz her:  (Hydraulikpumpe)
Z.b. Kolbenpumpe
Das Volumen ist konstant mit der Motordrehzahl.
Bei 60 Hz hast du mehr Ölvolumen.
Nutzt du dieses, benötigt der Motor mehr KW.
"Regelst" du dieses Volumen "ab", sollte die KW nahezu identisch bleiben.


ABER, wie du siehst, sind hierbei etliche Faktoren zu berücksichtigen.

Wenn es sich um eine "Serienmaschine" handelt kannst du test mit einen Frquenzumrichter fahren.




Meine Empfehlung:   
Ruf beim Hydraulikpumpenhersteller an.
Lass dir die Pumpe mit beiden Motoren anbieten.

Somit hast du die Kenndaten beider Motoren und die Mehrleistung des Ölvolumens bei 60 Hz.


----------



## Markus (25 August 2010)

die leistung ist das produkt aus drehmoment und drehzhal

P = n * m / 9950

da die drehzahl bei deinen 60Hz höher ist, geht logischerweise das moment zurück bei gleicher leistung...

die drehzhal ist bei 60Hz ganze 20% höher als bei 50Hz

wenn du das maximale moment brauchst, dann musst du einen otor mit mehr leistung einsetzen.

hat di pumpe kein problm mit der höheren drehzhal?

was ja nicht ob das praktikabel ist, aber mit einen getriebe 1:1,2 könntest du das mal abgesehen vom gtriebe verlust wieder kompensieren...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 August 2010)

Bei den einer erhöhung der Netzfrequenz von 50Hz auf 60Hz, hast du ja
eine erhöhung des Induktiven Blindwiderstandes an deiner Motorwicklung.
Dieses kannst du nur am gleichen Motor ausgleichen, in den du die
Spannung erhöst. In deinen fall wird es so sein das die Leistung nicht nur
um die Frequenzerhöhung absinkt, sondern die niedrigere Spannung sich
auch auswirkt. Wenn du den Motor nicht gegen ein anderen austauschen
kannst oder willst, besteht die Möglichkeit einen Trafo davor zu setzen.
Da solltest du aber auch darauf achten das der Motor dieses auch ab kann,
aber wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht das dieses recht umproblematisch
ist.


----------



## gravieren (25 August 2010)

olitheis schrieb:


> Mein Punkt hier ist folgender: Die 400V/50Hz Motoren werden später gegen 380V/60Hz Motore ausgetauscht und mich interessiert dann auch der spätere Nennstrom.


  Er will ja die Motore tauschen.


----------

